

Agile: Getting The Point of Points - bayonetz
http://www.drdobbs.com/architecture-and-design/getting-the-point-of-points/240168663

======
Spearchucker
Consciously or unconsciously everybody starts to map points, abstract numbers
or words back into time anyway, which is why I prefer time as opposed to
arbitrary numbers or words.

This guy ([http://barbarianprogrammer.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/the-
mythic...](http://barbarianprogrammer.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/the-mythical-
story-point.html?m=1)) explains it well.

